# Anyone try thriftyvet.com?



## tnwlkr (Oct 17, 2002)

I saw this during my search to find Advantage the cheapest. Anyone used it before? A little leery of trying it since it is so cheap. Thank you.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

No, I have not. But it is in Canada, under thier about section. Could that be why? I just wish they had a contact phone number. It would make me more comfortable.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Cheaper may not always be better. Be careful purchasing medication outside of the U.S. unless you know for sure what you are getting. Other countries do not have the quality control that the U.S. does.


----------

